# Profound dreams after they leave us...



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

What dreams have you had that have helped you with your grieving?

I dream regularly about Jasmine. The most profound dream I had about her was she brought me a real scraggly-looking very wolf-like dark GSD with the message that I was to take care of him. (I'm waiting for this dog to show up some day, seriously!).

But my most profound dream about a dog that has passed on was about Morgan: In my dream, I went to visit my ex-MIL (who had died), who was a big GSD lover. I was shocked when I saw Morgan mosey around the corner in ex-MIL's living room. Since Morgan wasn't expecting to see me there, she didn't notice me. I playfully said to her in a teasing manner, "What? You are not going to say hi to me?" and she looked up and got very excited. 

I woke up crying that morning -- It has never before occurred to me that Morgan really MIGHT be living with her old grandma! It would make perfect sense!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I've never had comforting dream... Every dream I've had including my one dead girl is a nightmare... Me killing her painfully, me struggling to save her and make her right, or me dreaming of her and knowing she's going to die.

Ones including Dutch are odd, not comforting. I'll dream of her just being her usual self, and trying to tell her and others she's dead. Or she will just be there one second and completely disappear the next... Don't really dream of old Mo, that I can remember. 



It's very nice that you can have comfort... I do sometimes wonder if dreams are more than most think.


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

I have the occasional dream where previous dogs make an appearance. During those dreams it seems perfectly natural to see them and have them still be part of my life (in the dream.) I had a dream a couple of nights ago and my elkhound was in it. She died some 28 yrs ago, but I think because I mentioned her in a thread here recently that's why she made an appearance. My akita shows up more than the others (he died nine years ago) but oddly enough I can't ever recall dreaming about Axel, my first GSD.

The dreams aren't upsetting or particularly comforting. Like I said, it just seems natural that they should be there.


----------



## dianefbarfield (Apr 12, 2010)

As I said when I joined this forum, I dreamed about Lizzie BEFORE I got her and then searched her out. Turns out that she would have died within a week if we had not gotten her. So I definitely thing some dreams are visitations with messages. We just have to pay attention.


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

My grandmother died in 1982 and my first GSD, Clementine, a month later. I once had a dream that I was with Clementine and running from someone. We made it to Grandma's house and rushed in, only to find strangers there. I was in the kitchen yelling at these people to "Get out of my grandmother's house!", when Clementine gently took me by the arm and led me up the stairs to the bedroom. It was the only room in the house that was as it should be, with all of Grandma's things in place. She led me to the chest of drawers and I opened the top drawer that I had always played in as a child, the one with all of her make-up and "stuff". As soon as I opened the drawer, I SMELLED my grandmother. It was her unique smell, the one mixed with powder, Tussy deodorant and her light, daytime cologne. It had been a few years since both of their deaths and it just consumed me. I woke up crying my eyes out. I've never before nor since, remember a scent in a dream, but just that once, my Clementine took me home to Gram.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

GSDtravels said:


> I've never before nor since, remember a scent in a dream, but just that once, my Clementine took me home to Gram.


 wow!


----------



## dianefbarfield (Apr 12, 2010)

Tussy....my grandmother's smell as well. She also used their face powder. They still make it and I look like an idiot when I see some in a store and stand there smelling it with my eyes closed. But I can feel her cheek, so soft, when I smell that. Your dog knew what you needed to experience to say goodbye. That was no dream, much more.


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

I had a recurring dream after learning that my GSD Shiloh would soon be needing to cross the bridge...in the dream I was walking through my neighborhood and looking down to see a GSD on the leash, but the GSD was not Shiloh. I had the dream more than once, and it always unnerved me. About 6 months after losing Shiloh I brought home a new GSD pup, Echo, who looked nothing like Shiloh. It was then that I realized that Echo was the GSD I had seen in my dreams. Odd, but no longer unnerving. It was almost as if I had been told in advance that despite losing Shiloh, it would be okay to love a new dog....


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Mine have visited me several times in dreams. One dream was vivid and more "real" than awake consciousness. Very comforting.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

It's a relief to be read the other posts and know it wasn't in my imagination. Not dreams (it could be, but I don't remember my dreams) but well, "waking dreams" - this happened only with my beloved Dobe Sting, who I named my GSD after - I think because she didn't live a long life, she had been retired and I only had her for 5 months before she died. I would feel her prescence, so close I could reach out and touch her - this occured when the dog that I had after her - my Aussie was getting old and I was thinking "what next?" I don't know how to say this - but she helped me to open my heart up and accept the first puppy in my life after my Aussie died.


----------

